# 2012 Mercury outboard junk



## twopugsforme (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of youay have read my story on another website so i am not going into detail,yet. However after spending thousands of dolars on equipment and hundreds of hours studying and planning, not one day of fishing due to a junk 2012 4st.. I actualyy had mercury customer service on the phone when the boat died. Was blowing toward green island, tossed out anchor, was able to get it started and limp back in.Probably not three hours on the motor,( hoping to find out for sure). fyi, if you own a mercury, it doesnt matter how new, it is 100% your responsibility , once broke down, to make all phone calls , research parts, transportation to dealer, etc.. Even if your are on an island with no dealer. Sorry for you luck. I would like to share with you some of the phones calls that took place through out the week, it would just take to long. To say i am very unhappy with mercury doesnt even explain it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Not sure what happened but mercury or not if you break down its your responsibility to work with your dealer to resolve problems. I have ad warranty work done on my merc a few times and every time my dealer took care of it not merc why is your case different?


----------



## twopugsforme (Jun 21, 2012)

You are correct, it is 100% my resposibility. I will be taking care of that this week. And as soon as it is repaired i will be trading it in on a motor that runs. That piece of junk will not set foot in my driveway, it is garbage.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I got news for you they all break. Mercurys are good motors. Have fun taking a bath on it on the trade in!


Posted from my iPad


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I wasn't aware that there is another motor manufacturer that will come and get your rig off the water and deliver it to the dealer when, and if their product breaks down. Please enlighten us.

If you are researching the parts needed for the repairs, you need a new dealer/mechanic. Is the mechanic a certified Mercury repairman? Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I would like to read the story,, is Mercury-Dealer refusing to do warranty work. what happened to motor? Could you PM a link to the story... I've only owned 2 new Mercurys (87 & 94) and thankfully never had to test there service. But believe me a few years ago I felt your pain with GM.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Twopugsforme I am really surprised and saddened that you had all this trouble. I am a Mercury pro staffer I would like to help you if you want and if i can. Mercury's are great motors maybe you just got one that wasn't up to snuff out of the box or wasn't rigged right. If there's anything i can do to help please let me know ill do everything I can for ya. You can email me at [email protected] or call me at 216-849-4954. Gary

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Only 3 hours on the motor? Sounds like someone should have went through the 10 hour break-in before they took off across Erie....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree , don,t here anything about the motor break in time . I have merc s and no problems. theres more to this story than we,ve been told.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe things have changed since 2001 but back then I had a great experience with Mercury warranty service. I had a 1 year old Optimax that blew the powerhead while I was on a fishing trip in Georgia. I dropped it off at the dealer on my way home and they replaced the powerhead at no charge to me. That's been a long time so I can't remember exactly how long it took to get my boat back but if memory serves it was only a couple of weeks. I did have to have it towed back to the dock and I did have to put it on the trailer and haul it back to the dealer but I really didn't expect Mercury to send the cavalry down to Georgia to rescue me. Once I unhooked it in the dealer's parking lot they took over and they didn't drag their feet and they didn't try to shirk their responsibility. The fact that it blew the powerhead in the first place is still an open question. Some of it could've even been my own fault for starting it up on a hot day and not allowing it to build sufficient water pressure before dropping the hammer but we'll never know for sure and Mercury didn't seem interested in knowing one way or the other. That motor's still running like a brand new one today, BTW, 11 years later.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

twopugsforme said:


> Some of youay have read my story on another website so i am not going into detail,yet. However after spending thousands of dolars on equipment and hundreds of hours studying and planning, not one day of fishing due to a junk 2012 4st.. I actualyy had mercury customer service on the phone when the boat died. Was blowing toward green island, tossed out anchor, was able to get it started and limp back in.Probably not three hours on the motor,( hoping to find out for sure). fyi, if you own a mercury, it doesnt matter how new, it is 100% your responsibility , once broke down, to make all phone calls , research parts, transportation to dealer, etc.. Even if your are on an island with no dealer. Sorry for you luck. I would like to share with you some of the phones calls that took place through out the week, it would just take to long. To say i am very unhappy with mercury doesnt even explain it.


My buddie has a 20 four stroke on his boat as a kicker and it has been replaced and the new one that he got had a recall on something and now leaks oil like a siv after the recall work. The dealer told him to keep running it until they find out what mercury wants to do about it. The motor was a 2010 that was replaced with a new 2011. This has been an ongoing thing with mercury and the dealer and nobody seems to want to make the call about getting ity fixed. The motor maybe has 30 hrs on it. My friend has about 5 trips to the dealer at 140 miles a trip. I have the same kicker on my boat and no problems so far. He is very upset it is not getting fixed or replaced and is considering legal help.


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope you get it worked out... My merc 115 runs like a bat outta hell


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

walleye wacker724 said:


> Hope you get it worked out... My merc 115 runs like a bat outta hell
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have an optimax and a 20 hp fourstroke and other than a bad starter on the optimax the first time I used it all has been good for 2 years. Not fun when you take your new boat to erie the first time and the starter catches on fire! I had it replaced that day and never had another problem. Yet


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Well I have had nothing but great luck with mercury motors.
I have had a few small problems over the years and didn't have any trouble with repair. 
There service is great actually I have called the plant and talked with the "verado" guy and answered all my questions. I even called and had a great conversation with their prop engineer.

Did you do proper break in? Or do you have 13 hours?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I had a 2007 115 merc and a 9.9 kicker and they both ran great. Now I have a 2009 rude and a 2012 9.8 kicker and they both run great too. You start reading stuff about problems people have with a single motor and they make it sound like they all suck. They don't. Work with your dealer and mercury and don't worry about getting another lemon. The last thing they want is a pissed off boater. On the other hand, if you are a real big jerk they might make it hard on you just for sport.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

seahawk said:


> I had a 2007 115 merc and a 9.9 kicker and they both ran great. Now I have a 2009 rude and a 2012 9.8 kicker and they both run great too. You start reading stuff about problems people have with a single motor and they make it sound like they all suck. They don't. Work with your dealer and mercury and don't worry about getting another lemon. The last thing they want is a pissed off boater. On the other hand, if you are a real big jerk they might make it hard on you just for sport.


I agree,one out of thousands should not make people not buy one. Mercury has a pretty good reputation and has been around a long time. I like mine alot and will be getting another set if I get a bigger boat.


----------



## Trophy catcher (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a MERC optimax 135hp 2007 and it runs great so far but I can appreciate how fustrated you are and I really hope MERC makes everything OK. Will continue to follow this issue so let us know how things work out.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Merc is a P.O.S.! Get an Evinrude ETEC... Had mine for 7 years .. Not one problem... They are a little more $ but WELL worth it!!!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Most my boats have had mercs. Wouldnt want any thing else. Customer service has always done great.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twopugsforme (Jun 21, 2012)

hello gentlemen, first i would like to appoligize as the word junk was vey inappropriate. I am sure this motor will be repaired and be fine. I new when i left for work i was getting beat up pretty bad as it was well deserved. I was almost afraid to read anymore posts, but i am glad i did because i think i have learned a few things from you experience erie fishermen. So hopefully i too can do things different next time to help make my experience more enjoyable.Again i appoligize, i did not have any bad intent, i was just very frusterated. Thanks Mike


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Frustration is to be expected (and normal) in your situation ! I was stranded on Erie after only 109 hours on my ETEC....can happen to any brand.

I didn't go on a rant expecting a lot of sympathy from others online though. There's to many good motors out there being used for the few bad experiences we've had and read about.
Unfortunate that it happened and hopefully things get taken care of with better experiences ahead.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Almost every boat I see at the dock with motor trouble it's a black motor.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe that is b/c most of the motors that you see on the back of boats are black?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

twopugsforme said:


> hello gentlemen, first i would like to appoligize as the word junk was vey inappropriate. I am sure this motor will be repaired and be fine. I new when i left for work i was getting beat up pretty bad as it was well deserved. I was almost afraid to read anymore posts, but i am glad i did because i think i have learned a few things from you experience erie fishermen. So hopefully i too can do things different next time to help make my experience more enjoyable.Again i appoligize, i did not have any bad intent, i was just very frusterated. Thanks Mike


Don't sweat it! Most of the guys who give you a hard time also do! I do it my self on occasion! LOL! but seriously Mercury is all I ever buy. And they are very good. But they have their quirks. One big one is be sure to use oil meant for mercury. Especially in the gear oil. Great thing is their about the easiest to repair. Parts are always available. But seriously should follow break in procedures. 
Apology accepted but not needed. As I said you didn't say any thing out of the ordinary. And if you would have praised it there would have been some @#@## any way. Just the way this site is today! Take most the comments with a grain of salt. 
Sorry for your bad luck, but get her fixed and enjoy it!


----------



## highstickn (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe it is best to have 2 motors (it does not matter what brand) for the big lake. 2 completely seperate fuel systems, a spare gas tank. I am really bad for not reading the owners manuals (I learned a little trick that works. I put the manual by the can and eventually read the whole thing)


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I understand your being upset. But to call merc junk just because on your problem? Theres never make and model of cars trucks boats motors you name it that doesn't has lemons. 

For 12 post and to get on here and make half of your post complaing about you motor and Mercs being junk isn't right. I've got a 1999 125 merc hanging off the back of my rig with over 400 hrs on it.

My wife had a new Stratus that had the computer fix 4 times There are problem that happen but doesn't mean the whole thing is wrong. After saying that I am a chevy guy.

Sorry about your motor and glad you made it back ok and hope the best for you and hope to see you on the lake. tight lines


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

give him a break, every motor at sometime will have it's problems................. If you have never been upset or r/raved cast the first stone. Sorry to hear about your problem give it time it will work out. BD thanks you are a stand up gut to make a offer to help Twopugs.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Fishlandr75 said:


> Merc is a P.O.S.! Get an Evinrude ETEC... Had mine for 7 years .. Not one problem... They are a little more $ but WELL worth it!!!


LOL, Ask Shortdrift about his Etec....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a new Mercy Optic 135 in 2001. In 2002 had an injector go bad. Cost me a grand. Called Custom. Service, spoke to the lady Service Manager. She said my repair was 10 DAYS?! OUT OF WARRANTY and I CAUSED THE PROBLEM in the first place by not using a Mercy product in the gas!! This was nowhere in my owner's. Manual . Two best days in my boating life -the day I bought the boat /Engine, and the day I sold it!! I will never buy another new Mercury engine again (even if I could afford it)!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I had a new Mercy Optic 135 in 2001. In 2002 had an injector go bad. Cost me a grand. Called Custom. Service, spoke to the lady Service Manager. She said my repair was 10 DAYS?! OUT OF WARRANTY and I CAUSED THE PROBLEM in the first place by not using a Mercy product in the gas!! This was nowhere in my owner's. Manual . Two best days in my boating life -the day I bought the boat /Engine, and the day I sold it!! I will never buy another new Mercury engine again (even if I could afford it)!


Don't they come standard with a 3 year warranty!?!?! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

stcroixjoe said:


> LOL, Ask Shortdrift about his Etec....


I bought his prop and haven't had any trouble at all with my 115. When you go looking for problems, you will certainly find them on the internet for any manufacturer, but that doesn't mean they are all bad or even that yours is bad. Too many variables and too small of a sample size. We all know people who beat the crap out of their stuff, mistreat it through ignorance, become too sick to take care of things, whatever. Sounds like 2pugs was just venting and will work thru it. Totally understand where he's coming from with such a large inve$tment.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love reading the blanket statements that people make. "Most of the people at the dock with engine troubles have black engines." "Merc is a POS." My Chevy is twice the truck of blah, blah, blah.
Fact is there are many, many factors involved regarding the reliability and durability of any machine. Some are babied and some are thrashed. I've seen some engines abused beyond belief and keep on going while others hardly get used and blow up. It happens to all brands. I've had different makes of outboards and all have had issues. However, I can pinpoint WHY each engine had an issue. Some times a "cause" is determined that actually had nothing to do with why the real issue occurred. I believe that ethanol gets a ton of back press from mechanics who simply cannot determine why something failed. I also believe that when an engine fails within a warrantable period and it is somehow not covered by that warranty, there has been a serious issue raised as to the cause of the failure. Obvious abuse, mis-application or other demonstrable neglect. In my time in Ford dealerships I only saw a handful of warranty claims denied due to abuse. In my 10 years at a Bobcat dealership I only know of a few claims that were denied. The abuse was again obvious to anyone. 
Lastly, anything can fail. Anything made by man can and will fail at some point. The fail point can be introduced at any point in the components life, from design to final application. Nothing lasts forever. 

I'd like to see the details on pug's issues and what the step-by-step process has been in his situation so others can avoid the same mistakes. Pug, post up with all your details...


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

:eyeroll:


BFG said:


> Maybe that is b/c most of the motors that you see on the back of boats are black?


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> Don't they come standard with a 3 year warranty!?!?!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Mine did and it was a 98 Optimax 150 bought brand new in 2000. If they've lowered the warranty period since then I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

blackxpress said:


> Mine did and it was a 98 Optimax 150 bought brand new in 2000. If they've lowered the warranty period since then I'm not aware of it.


I thought so. I bought the extension to take it to 5 years when I bought mine. Never really considered what came standard. Never had to use it, but I feel just about anything with a motor is only as good as the warranty that comes with it nowadays. Just too hard to work on at home anymore.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

